# Crate Size for Border Collie Puppy



## vickij (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all

Our beautiful border collie puppy comes home in two weeks and I suspect I'll be living on these boards 

I just need a little urgent advice in our preparations.....

We intend to have pup in a crate in the kitchen during the day (she'll be in it for 2.5 hour blocks in-between people visiting (leave at 8.30, visit at 11, visit at 1.00, home at 3.30). We will also have puppy in a smaller, soft crate upstairs with us at night (I know some believe they should be downstairs by themselves, but we're choosing she should be upstairs with the family).

So my questions.......

What size do you think for the crate in the kitchen bearing in mind she'll be in it for blocks of time during the day? 36inches or 42inches?

What size for the bedroom? (will be smaller....as hoping she will cry to go out as won't want to soil her bed).

Please advise...........need to get ordered....

Appreciate your answers, I really do


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

just buy an adult size crate and let her grow into it. I've found a big crate meant Ted could have his water bowl well away from his bed. I also recommend attaching some puppy pen panels to make a puppy pen so she can go in it during the day when you find you can't keep your eye on the pup.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My collies have 36" crates in the house they sleep in at night, and 42" in the car (which fit 2 dogs each, I have 4 dogs altogether).

I'd recommend you get one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ODKQ...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=10DBRY4Z50ESET303N26 to go with it. It's a water dish that fastens onto the side so won't get spilled, chewed or peed in.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I would say 36" 
I have a medium collie sized retriever who at nearly 2 is still comfortable in her 36"


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 36" that my 15 month old collie still sleeps in - he can just about stretch out fully in it but prefers to curl up


----------



## melannie (Sep 4, 2015)

vickij said:


> Hi all
> 
> Our beautiful border collie puppy comes home in two weeks and I suspect I'll be living on these boards
> 
> ...


@vickij , hello

I bought two crates for my dog, these ones from this seller >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Cages...Large-Pet-Carrier-Training-Cage-/111639709037
( you need to pick the size and colour and the price will change you will see)

To figure out what size you need I didnt go buy the guidelines on the advert, I just used common sense and thought to myself "ok what size will my dog grow to and how long will both his front and rear legs fully stretch right out to when sleeping".

I am glad I took my own advice on that rather than the advertisers as I ended up with two crates that are a much better larger size for my dog because he obviously got larger than he was as a younger puppy and now he can stretch right out like a little king in his bed, hahaha, If I was you and you have the space to have them I would order a crate thats a size or two larger than recommend for you dogs natural fully grown adult size.

Have fun 

P.S, I see you say a larger and a smaller one for up and down stairs (same as me), if you have the room space just get two larger ones honestly, if the dog soils the crate it should hopefully give that up fairly quick as they dont like dirtying their own beds usually, yours may be different though, hard to say, if you dont have the space then my opinion would be to keep the dog in the larger crate where he will be sleeping for the longest amounts of time, I.E - night time maybe, but its your choice at the end of the day


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

vickij said:


> Hi all
> 
> Our beautiful border collie puppy comes home in two weeks and I suspect I'll be living on these boards
> 
> ...


I have the same arrangement that you're planning, for my Sami pup. Great minds
I have my strong Croft crate, 36", downstairs.
Next to the bed I have a 30" crate, £20 from eBay. It's not terribly robust, I wouldn't trust it to contain a determined dog, to be left unsupervised. She's growing out of it fast but it's only to last till she's house trained. Sleeping by the bed is really speeding up the house training


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd personally recommend a 42". 36" sounds too small to me :/ I have a smooth collie, so not quite a border, so I suppose mine is probably slightly taller and I guess it depends on whether your puppy is male or female ?


----------



## vickij (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! Really appreciate it! We were torn between the 36 and the 42 purely because we will be using it when she's young for blocks of 2.5 hours during the week.... Wondered whether it would be too small for her if she's stuck in it for such long periods of time....?!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

vickij said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Really appreciate it! We were torn between the 36 and the 42 purely because we will be using it when she's young for blocks of 2.5 hours during the week.... Wondered whether it would be too small for her if she's stuck in it for such long periods of time....?!


Unless she turns out to be an unusually large collie bitch, I think the 36" should be OK. Usually a crated dog just goes to sleep anyway.


----------



## vickij (Jan 29, 2008)

She's the smallest of the litter, so suspect she'll be a small border collie unless she has a sudden massive growth spurt..........


----------

